# Agettivi like\dislike



## mikasa_90

Ciao a tutti!

Volevo sapere se in Romeno ci fossero particolari modi nella lingua parlata per dire:

Delizioso\disgustoso
dolce\pesante

Grazie.


----------



## radu

delizioso = delicios
disgustoso = dezgustător
dolce = dulce
pesante=greu (di gran peso), urât (brutto tempo), dificil, sufocant, etc. etc. etc.... 
'Pesante' in italiano ha tantissimi sensi, alcuni che non conosco neanche. Forse specificando il contesto riesco aiutarti meglio.
 Mi hai fato curioso: stai studiando romeno?


----------



## mikasa_90

Pesante , per indicare cibo pesante in questo caso

Alla tua domanda : sì  e mi piace molto


----------



## radu

Per _cibo pesante_ puoi usare _mâncare grea_ (con questo si intende difficile a digerire) oppure _mâncare nesănătoasă_ (es. _mănânci nesănătos_).

Congratulazioni per il tuo romeno, si vede che stai facendo grandi progressi.


----------

